# Queries on Logitech Z-2300 - NEED HELP



## insaf_mohd (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi All,

I bought a Logitech Z-2300 speaker system after die-hard search in computer markets here in Saudi Arabia - It's out of production for an year or two..so 

1. The speakers are stickered with 'Made in China', is it really the original quality one?

2. How can I know the manufactured date of this unit, from PID..S/N or whatever? What's the criteria
to substantiate if it's original?

3. On the remote controller, the printed symbol over the power button is an audio mute sign (small
speaker icon with cross line i.e. 'MUTE'/power off audio) whereas every single picture of this remote
on the internet (Yahoo images Z-2300) is seen with industry standard power icon!! (guys don't take me nuts..it pokes my heart doubting the china made 

4. I am using this speaker with my Toshiba satellite m series notebook ( a 2005 model), do I have to
put an external sound card (such as Creative XFi sound blaster USB) in the middle to get the real
performance? Or does the notebook's built-in audio jack get damaged gradually (if connected directly) as Z-2300 has got a high power amplifier?

The performance seems overall good but wish if I can authenticate the above.

Your tips are thanked!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

While I can't give you any advice for your first 3 issues I can give you some input on the 4th. The audio jack on your notebook will not be damaged by using it with your speaker system - unless of course you are constantly plugging it in and unplugging it or bending the connector while it is attached.

Generally an external sound card will provide better sound quality but with only USB options available for your notebook I don't think it would be noticeable. You could always buy one from a Best Buy type of store and return it if you don't like the result.


----------



## insaf_mohd (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanksssssssss!!!


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

1) I used to have a Z2300 for many years (I bought it when it came out). And as I can remember I think mine was built in China. It did sounded great for music listening. The satellite could have been better if they had been 2way design (they did sounded a little bit metallic to me). But the subwoofer was outstanding to me. Really great for music.

2) On the amplifier their is probably a serial number. If you e-main Logitech with it they can probably tell you the date it was made and if it's original.

3)Probably a minor change to make it compliant to more country or due to customer demand. I know that they made different version of the Z5500 with RCA connector for speaker and other with binding post without releasing anything of this on their website. Does yours use RCA connector to hook the satellite to the plate amp or it's binding post? That could explain the difference.

4) As for the audio jack I transported my Z2300 from my house to work (I work in a big shop) and to friend house to listen to music maybe more than a hundred time and it still work. I sold it to a friend about a month ago and he use it on it's computer. It's probably 4-5 or even 6 years old I don't remember.


----------



## RishiGuru (Feb 2, 2011)

insaf, I already provided the answers in Logitech forums.


----------

